# Forum cookbook and Kindle



## Dr. Strangelove

For those interested, you can download the PDF of the forum cookbook and send it to your Kindle!''

Anyone know if there are plans for a part II or adding on top the existing cookbook?


----------



## georgia_home

Doctor, can you prescribe the location please? 



Dr. Strangelove said:


> For those interested, you can download the PDF of the forum cookbook and send it to your Kindle!''
> 
> Anyone know if there are plans for a part II or adding on top the existing cookbook?


----------



## VANCE

its a stickey in the subforum


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

OK got this pdf saved.

http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=4073781&postcount=1

But how do I get it to my kindle?


----------



## blues brother

X2!


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

Looks like y'all found the sticky with the cookbook PDF, good.

It's here, for anyone else: http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=416185

Download the PDF file to your computer.

The easiest way to do it is simply email the PDF file as an attachment to your Kindle, Amazon will automatically convert it for your device.  (Didn't know you could do that, did you?)  

To figure out your Kindle email address, go to the main screen (don't be in a book), mash "Menu", mash "Settings", mash "Device Options", mash "Personalize your Kindle", the device will then show you your Kindle device's email address.

Once you have the address, open whatever service you use for normal email and send the PDF file as an attachment to that address.  In a few minutes, it will appear as a new file in your Kindle.  Open and enjoy.

(You may have to access your Amazon account and list the emails you wish to allow to send content to your Kindle)

So, many of you are thinking, I can pretty much send whatever document I want to my Kindle.  Yep, pretty much.  Anything in these formats:


Microsoft Word (.DOC, .DOCX)
HTML (.HTML, .HTM)
RTF (.RTF)
Text (.TXT)
JPEG (.JPEG, .JPG)
Kindle Format (.MOBI, .AZW)
GIF (.GIF)
PNG (.PNG)
BMP (.BMP)
PDF (.PDF)

So, your kid at college could send their latest paper to your Kindle, if you wanted such a thing.

Here's the link to the Amazon page that gives better instructions than mine:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=hp_pdoc_main_short_us?nodeId=200767340


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

Two other neat Kindle tricks:

Download to my Kindle:

This is an add-on for your browser that converts and downloads screen text to your Kindle.  Say you're on your computer and find an interesting article, but don't have time to read it or don't want to read it on your computer.  Simply click "Download to Kindle" and read it at your leisure on your Kindle.  I'm not usually one for browser add-ons, but I like this one.​
Calibre:

This is a great program that converts other ebook formats to one that the Kindle can read.  You can then download free ebooks from anywhere and convert them to Kindle format.  I happen to enjoy the classics and historical non-fiction, so I rarely pay for a book.  (All legal, copyrights are expired) Just Google Calibre and install the program, it has a tutorial.​
You can also borrow ebooks for free from your local library, if you weren't aware.  You just need a library card and an online account.  You can check them out online and they return themselves automatically at the end of the check-out period.

(I was thinking about BBQ while I typed this, so it counts as a food-related post)


----------



## SapeloJoeBro

Doc you da man.  Got my wife a new Kindle Fire for Christmas.  I know what I be puttin on it fo sho! Thanks Man.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes




----------



## fulldraw74

Worked like a charm.....


----------

